# MAC Pro - Chromaline



## wifey806 (Nov 30, 2008)

FIRST SWATCHES GUYS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are like McDonald's -- cuz "_ba-doo-bah bah baahh... I'M LOVIN' IT_"!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




more info in the discussion board Bunny started awhile back for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/f250/mac-pro-chr...4/#post1310788

*
Correction: Purple is actually called "Rich Purple"*











look how well they stay on; the bottom pic is AFTER (gently) washing with a little soap n water, and drying with a paper towel!






ETA 12/21/08:

Basic Red





Pure White





Primary Yellow





same order as above


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is my contribution!

Click em to make em bigger!

Flash, indoors




Outdoors no flash


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Pure White and Marine Ultra on NC45  *


----------



## anguria (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 29, 2008)

Rich purple chromaline














I'm an NC35 for reference


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## wifey806 (Jan 1, 2009)

and inside: 

















the blue (on *me*) is not as pure as I wanted. It has the same dirty/ashy tones as Prussian e/s (although it's definately NOT a "dupe").


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 3, 2009)

NC45 - Added Yellow to my collection ^^ Also ...the Blue is SO True Blue on me


----------



## Karrie (Jan 29, 2009)

BlackBlack 





RichPurple


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 23, 2009)

Custom Mixed Chromalines


----------



## Meisje (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my GOD. The addition of colors made me scream!

MAC PRO | Process Colour

For any of you that are graphic artists or printers... Don't you love this??? I don't know if I would even wear these, but I want them because they're CMYK! Best anything ever.


----------

